# The sin of majoring on the minors (William Perkins)



## Reformed Covenanter (May 22, 2020)

William Perkins reminds us of a sin that is all too prevalent in Reformed circles nowadays:

And this venom of the old serpent hath poisoned the hearts of many students in the Scriptures, who care not at all to ground themselves in the fundamental points of religion, as faith and repentance; and yet are wonderful eager after quiddities [hair-splitting distinctions] and difficulties, wherein may appear some outward shew of wit and learning; like the hypocritical _Pharisees,_ that would _tithe mint and rue, and yet pass over judgment and the love of God, Luk._ 11. 42.

William Perkins, _The combat between Christ and the Devil displayed: or A commentary upon the temptations of Christ_ (London: Melchizedek Bradwood, 1606), p. 28.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

